# wello - queens birthday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

thinking of hitting wello this monday.
will be launching at about 6-6.30 and fishing until 11 or so, 
guess it depends on how its fishing,

anyone else interested,

will watch seabreeze over the next few days and hopefully conditions are right


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

monday arvo might also be an option here, perhaps a little better according to seabreeze


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

What country are you guys in? :wink: Its supposed to be weather like this all long weekend! :shock:

I guess it could be ok, given you are in Sunny QLD - not sure if I'd be making plans though!! :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'll jump in here now Ben seeing as we canned the other trip. Morning is best for me. Never caught a squire off the yak! Where do we launch from?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Great you can make it wayne,

we launch from Wellington Point ramp, 
when you drive to the end of the point theres a nice little ramp just to the left of the jetty.

hey Steven, how does seabreeze look? is it too windy?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

10-15kt SW.
I'm in. Probably try for a little earlier (say about 5.30am) and see you out on the water.

Adrian.

(baldish bloke in a Prowler13 coloured like a wheely bin)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

What SP's do you all recommend.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Also my FF battery has died and haven't got another one yet. Just wondering if I can go without it this weekend.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Wayne,

I fished out there without a sounder and caught fish, 
if theres a few of us out just we can see where the 5m drop is and just work the area on drifts i guess.

as for plastics i caught a couple on lime tiger gulp minnows and a couple of cod etc on pumkinseed.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

No need for a fishfinder. 
Any plastic seems to catch snapper or sweetlip there.
I'll probably be using 3 or 4" stickbait and maybe 3" prongs.

See you guys out there.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

wind looks good guys,

geez i hope the squire are playing the game tomoz, im getting really keen now


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Me too Ben. I just got back from BCF and bought some snapbacks as the guy up the road, Aquarius from Ausfish, has caught some good snapper on those in the past.

The stretch on these things are amazing. I can pull a 100mm long one out to about 600mm long.

I will probably get there early as I am keen might even meet AdrianK out there at 5AM. If my white hyundai with the AKFF sticker on the back is there and I am no where to be seen then you now I am already out there.

I just cleaned all the fishing gear out of my car and cut it back severly as I have found I have been taking too much out recently.

My boss is keen for a feed of snapper so anyone who normally throws them back (like I normally do) keep them this time for me, my appraisals coming up :wink:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Sounds interesting, might try to attend.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks good for tomorrow morning, wind has dropped right off and high tide is about 6 am. The only thing that has me worried is how cold it is going to be and how many boats will be about.


----------

